# midtown madness 2 no-cd crack



## Geoff

does anyone know where i can download the No-CD Crack for midtown madness 2?  iw as able to get it from www.mm2w.com but that site is no more.


----------



## Geoff

nvm, found it


----------



## skidude

Just incase nobody knows, www.gamecopyworld.com has a lot of them.


----------



## Geoff

just as a note to admins/mods, i have the retail game, i just done like having to wait for the cd to load and i usually forget to put it in.  So this isnt some illegal pirated copy that i got and installed.


----------



## Archangel

yea right..      nvm.. i do the same with all my games.   its a lot better for the optical drives tough


----------



## Verve

http://www.mm2editor.com/nocd.htm


----------



## The Astroman

Forum rules:

1. Posting/discussion about software cracks, serial no's, and illegal downloading and duplication of software is prohibited.


----------



## Geoff

The Astroman said:
			
		

> Forum rules:
> 
> 1. Posting/discussion about software cracks, serial no's, and illegal downloading and duplication of software is prohibited.



wow, i forgot about that rule, i am very sorry.  please feel free to delete this post, i just needed it so me and my friend can play at the same time.  sorry admins.


----------



## skidude

Whoops. Sorry people. My bad.


----------

